

Startup Offers You Shouldn’t Accept  - agurkas
http://theoperationsguy.com/3-startup-offers-shouldnt-accept-how-compensation-shortcuts-hurt-company

======
agurkas
I wrote this post to share some of the mistakes I and some of my friends have
made in 15 years of startups. Would love to see if I have missed some common
other offers some of you have settled for only to regret later.

------
hobonumber1
Great points!

